# 2 Year Fixed Price Electricity with Iberdrola



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

A man from Iberdrola called today ( he seemed genuine) and offered to fix the price of our Electricity ( price per unit) for 2 years. I think this was if we paid our bill every 2 months without the estimated bill every other month. Does anybody know anything about this? He had no information on paper that he could give us and we can't find anything about this on the Iberdrola website. Thanks for your help.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

How did you know he was really from Iberdrola?


----------



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

Not 100% certain, I asked him for identification which he didn't have, but we live in a small village and he was chatting to our neighbour who is an Electrician, as if they knew each other, before I answered the door. I will ask him when I see him whether the guy is legitimate.. Also there was no pressure to enter the house or part with money and he told us to think about it and left his phone number for us to call him if we wanted to sign up for this.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

If he was genuine he would definitely have id with him so if I were you I'd be very cautious with this guy.


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

GallineraGirl said:


> A man from Iberdrola called today ( he seemed genuine) and offered to fix the price of our Electricity ( price per unit) for 2 years. I think this was if we paid our bill every 2 months without the estimated bill every other month. Does anybody know anything about this? He had no information on paper that he could give us and we can't find anything about this on the Iberdrola website. Thanks for your help.


We have signed up for this around 6 months ago and so far so good. Real bills every 2 months and you can also say what day of the month you want your direct debit to come out on.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

As OP said there is nothing on their website which is odd


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

This is the page with all their offers. They differ depending upon your potencia. The Day and Night Home Plan is their 2 year fixed tariff for less than 10kw.

https://www.iberdrola.es/webibd/cor...PAG=ENWEBCLIHOGELE&codCache=13331384330833242


----------



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

This plan is not what was being offered. I see electricity prices are going up anyway, so if it is a genuine offer, we may have missed the boat.


----------



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

Have checked with our neighbour. The guy is from Iberdrola (and lives in our village). However our neighbour knew nothing about the offer.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Be careful!

This IS a genuine offer but;

The prices turned out to be more than I was paying before
The first bill was 1 month after I signed and not 2 as quoted
The 10% discount offered is only on the potencia contracted and not on energy consumed as I was told

I suspect I will still be better off but be careful to check everything.


----------



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks for the information. Did you actually see anything in writing?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

GallineraGirl said:


> Thanks for the information. Did you actually see anything in writing?


Yes - 11 pages of 'small print'. 

It did mention the energy and potencia rates but they quote per month and the bill charges potencia per day.


In truth, I was confused between potencia and energia - I may have assumed that I would get 10% discount from energia which is not the case.


----------

